# Awful noise when palm muting.



## redskyharbor (Dec 23, 2010)

Finally paid off my Schecter C7 Blackjack, and I noticed now I've set it up, whenever I palm mute when playing lots of stop-start riffs there's like a harmonic ringing coming from somewhere. 

Edit: I've done the whole tape behind the nut and bridge thing but it still occasionally comes through, even with a noise gate on.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 23, 2010)

Does it have a Floyd? If so it might be the springs rattling. Put a rubber band around them (tightly) and it should take care of the problem.

If it's a fixed bridge, check if all the screws, bolts etc. are tightened. If it has a string tree, tighten it more, check if any tuners are lose etc.

Usually I've found these type of problems caused by tremelo springs or lose parts.


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 23, 2010)

It's a stringthrough tune-o-matic, and I checked that everything was solid, and it looks and feels very well put together, looks like i'm just gonna have to make sure the strings are dampened at the bridge and the nut.


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 23, 2010)

Just a thought, but check if its your pickups, mainly the bridge one. 

Press your palm against it to check if its been wired correctly.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 23, 2010)

Is there a chance you could perhaps record the noise in question? It might help us to figure out possible sources. One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet, however, is the possibility of you having a loose pickup screw / tension spring, which produces a rattling / reverb-ish sound as well.


----------



## Cuda (Dec 23, 2010)

Try some foam or cloth under the strings on the head stock and maybe behind the TOM bridge.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 23, 2010)

Tighten down all your hardware, just to be sure. Does it happen on every low note, or just a certain note?


----------



## Razzy (Dec 23, 2010)

I had the SAME issue with my Hellraiser. I put pickup foam under the strings at the nut and bridge, and it fixed it 100%.


----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 23, 2010)

+1 on the foam or a hair scrunchie to deaden the strings at the headstock just behind the nut. I get the same thing on my rico 7. Its the low B string resonating behind the nut.


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'm pretty sure it's not the bridge pickup but I can check, All the hardware is screwed down firmly, and I'm going to try some different methods of dampening the strings, tape across the strings at the bridge and a hair scrunchie thingy behind the nut seems to be doing alright but something still doesn't feel right.


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's a clip of the noise.

angrybeaver - Noise on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Edit: You'll easily notice the ringing sound after each "chug", this is the problem. I think it's sympathetic vibration because I'm not muting the other strings, and therefore my crappy technique would be to blame.


----------



## CruzDrum (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah its probably becuase your not muting all of the strings, if your recordingand your only using the lower strings you can put a peice of tape on the higher strings in between the pups and it should stop that


----------



## jl_killer (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah definately sounds like open strings ringing out to me, which is totally normal. I tend to use a combination of the rest of my palm/pinky finger on my right hand to keep them muted, as well as spare fingers on my left hand while im chugging away. Also when your doing power chords and such you can let the meat of your index finger lightly lay across the high strings to keep em quiet


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 23, 2010)

Check and turn all the screws holding the pickup rings.


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 23, 2010)

The pickups are direct mount Blackout phase II's, and they're pretty solid so I guess you guys are right, I just need to adapt to the extra chunk on the neck and get used to it. On an unrelated note, I'll be changing strings as well, nice to see Schecter putting Elixirs on as standard but 10's on a 26.5" scale neck is murder on the fingers.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 24, 2010)

redskyharbor said:


> Here's a clip of the noise.
> 
> angrybeaver - Noise on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Edit: You'll easily notice the ringing sound after each "chug", this is the problem. I think it's sympathetic vibration because I'm not muting the other strings, and therefore my crappy technique would be to blame.



Oh, ok. That's a little different. That's all in your muting technique man.


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah I thought it might have been, it's a bit alien to me because I never used to compensate for it on a 6, but it should definately clean up my playing in doing so.


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 24, 2010)

Defo sounds like the ringing is a result of the way your muting your strings. Does it still ring out when you stop the strings dead with your right and left hand(left hand hand positioned at the nut) just as you strike the notes while palm muted? Because if it does then id recommend looking at your technique.

Sorry of it sounds silly and im not trying to say you cant play guitar but thats what sounds like could be the problem to me? So correct me if im wrong!


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 24, 2010)

redskyharbor said:


> The pickups are direct mount Blackout phase II's, and they're pretty solid so I guess you guys are right, I just need to adapt to the extra chunk on the neck and get used to it. On an unrelated note, I'll be changing strings as well, nice to see Schecter putting Elixirs on as standard but 10's on a 26.5" scale neck is murder on the fingers.



Interesting, cause I use 10's at B standard on my 26.5" necks  I love the vibrato I can get out of it. Glad you found your problem out, and Elixirs fucking rule!


----------



## garza (Dec 24, 2010)

Take out the bridge pickup completely and stuff a small piece of foam underneath the actual pickup. I had the same problem with my Schecters, oddly enough Dave Mustaine's tech helped me out and gave that advice. No more ringing feedback!


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah I switched down to 9's, still sounds hot as hell but it's not as bad on the fingers and the 26.5 scale means tension isn't a worry. And I'll give the foam under the bridge pickup a try sometime, could be worth a shot. Other than that I've been working on getting used to muting properly, but hopefully the foam trick should help out with the ringing.

I did spend a good half an hour properly setting the intonation, the factory setup was way out.


----------



## Guamskyy (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe you need some dampener. I have a the same type of bridge you have, I put foam behind the TOM and before the string ferrules, and then more foam behind the nut. It worked tremendously.


----------



## Skanky (Dec 27, 2010)

garza said:


> Take out the bridge pickup completely and stuff a small piece of foam underneath the actual pickup. I had the same problem with my Schecters, oddly enough Dave Mustaine's tech helped me out and gave that advice. No more ringing feedback!




Foam under the bridge pickup? I'm sure this works great, but only if you don't plan on playing anything that requires any sustained notes.

I use the "scrunchy at the nut" method, which does help with the open string muting problem, but doesn't solve it completely. Agreed with most here, that proper technique is the real answer.


----------



## wilsontarpey (Aug 13, 2014)

Palm muting with a Schecter Blackjack just sound awful. You can only get a very trebly scratch followed by the ring from where the strings meet the tuners and where they meet the body. Try different pickups, probably passives. I tried an EMG-81 in mine but did dent pay attention to mutes. The 81 gave it a more resonant tone that I liked.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay, thank.

...


----------



## notasian (Aug 14, 2014)

uhh hate to barge in but my guitar made the same sound when my battery started to die do you have active pickups?, it was right after i changed strings, it only sounded weird on the low end so i couldnt tell my battery was dead (or dying). when i replaced it the crispness of the palm muting returned!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 14, 2014)

notasian said:


> uhh hate to barge in but my guitar made the same sound when my battery started to die do you have active pickups?, it was right after i changed strings, it only sounded weird on the low end so i couldnt tell my battery was dead (or dying). when i replaced it the crispness of the palm muting returned!


*Pst* Check the date of the previous posts...


----------



## notasian (Aug 14, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> *Pst* Check the date of the previous posts...



wow 2010! i almost remember that year! sorry i thought this was new


----------

